# Ornament swap



## Alan Sweet

Ok here are the ornament swap assignments. 

Pm the person listed immediately below you and get their address.
Butch you contact TimR 
And send them your artistic creation.
Please send it so that it get there before Thanksgiving.
Thanksgiving in 2014 is on Thursday, the *27th of November*.

After you receive you ornament, please show a picture of it in this post.


1. @TimR
2. @steve bellinger
3. @Tony
4. @Treecycle Hardwoods
5. @NYWoodturner
6. @Alan Sweet
7. @GeauxGameCalls
8. @barry richardson
9. @Schroedc
10. @DKMD
11. @ButchC

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls

Shoot I better make it good since it's going to Barry!


----------



## Tony

Sadly, this will be my last month as a part of WB. I'm sure after Greg gets mine, I'll be unceremoniously shown the door......... TA

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## GeauxGameCalls

Tony said:


> Sadly, this will be my last month as a part of WB. I'm sure after Greg gets mine, I'll be unceremoniously shown the door......... TA


For a second I thought you were actually leaving!


----------



## Tony

GeauxGameCalls said:


> For a second I thought you were actually leaving!



Hopefully not! We'll see what Greg says!


----------



## Alan Sweet

FYI, all those in the ornament swap. Your ornament needs to be the hands of your recipient in 4 weeks from today.


----------



## GeauxGameCalls

I got mine in ill post a pic tomorrow!


----------



## Schroedc

I've got the materials for the one I'm making all ready to go, Just waiting for the stupid parts to get to the service center from Delta so I can get it turned, I suppose I could use the full 24 inch swing on my Oneway and make a really really really big ornament........

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alan Sweet

LOL, 24 inch diameter log with logging hook?


----------



## steve bellinger

Well mine is made just need to get it boxed up and sent out.


----------



## TimR

Just a little finish work and mine should be out next week also.


----------



## NYWoodturner

Just a little start - then a little finish and mine is all done

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## steve bellinger

Wife got mine in the mail this am.


----------



## Tony

Got mine done! I went with mesquite with live edges, think it came out great!!!!!! Since everything is bigger in Texas, hope you've got a stout tree @Treecycle Hardwoods

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Alan Sweet

I love the finish. So natural and yet durable. And the hint of the bird house ornament lends mystery and attractiveness to entire form. Are you shipping it COD?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tony

Well of course, in the spirit of the season, I am!


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

Tony said:


> Got mine done! I went with mesquite with live edges, think it came out great!!!!!! Since everything is bigger in Texas, hope you've got a stout tree @Treecycle Hardwoods
> 
> View attachment 63033


I love it! My wife hasn't seen it yet I think I should keep it a surprise.


----------



## Alan Sweet

Greg, it would go great next to your leg lamp in the front window.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tony

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> My wife hasn't seen it yet I think I should keep it a surprise.



Judging by my wife's reaction, you should. She thought I was crazy to even joke like that.


----------



## TimR

Steve, good news and bad news. Bad news first...I showed my wife the one I made you and she gave me the 'ah hell no' look.  So, I made another then let her decide which to send you. The good news is, she chose the second one so I'm sending the one I originally made for ya. Package went out today, you should see it later this week. PM sent with shipping details.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Alan Sweet

hmmmmmmmm Steve, Tim may have sent you

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DKMD

I got mine turned and into a little box... Gotta find some filler to keep that sucker from rattling around!


----------



## TimR

DKMD said:


> I got mine turned and into a little box... Gotta find some filler to keep that sucker from rattling around!


I thought about that but then remembered an exchange I was on a few years back and the edge/corner of the extra piece of wood the turner added ended up beating the finished piece pretty badly. The smart move would have been almost a separate box within the box to better separate. Carriers can get pretty rough with all the automatic handling.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD

TimR said:


> I thought about that but then remembered an exchange I was on a few years back and the edge/corner of the extra piece of wood the turner added ended up beating the finished piece pretty badly. The smart move would have been almost a separate box within the box to better separate. Carriers can get pretty rough with all the automatic handling.



We're supposed to finish these?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## TimR

DKMD said:


> We're supposed to finish these?


Not that there's anything wrong with the IKEA method, you'll just need to outsource and then re-translate instructions from the other side of the planet.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## steve bellinger

Well I got this box in the mail yesterday from @TimR . What a awesome piece. Like I told Tim in a pm, I need better lights, or for the government to let us have our natural light back. LOL This pic sucks, but is the best I can do before running off to work. Hopefully Tim can come up with some better pics, as it more than deserves them. If he can't i'll try after work.
Steve

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 1


----------



## TimR

Steve, glad you and your wife like it. As I told Steve in earlier post, my wife originally gave me the look that she wanted to keep it, but then I made her one and she conceded for this one to go to Steve. I typically use blackwood on the finials when I did a few of these last year, but this time I used some of the red tip photinia wood, which turns like the blackwood also. I think I like the contrast of the lighter wood to the banksia, personally.
My pic isn't much better Steve, but color may be a touch better, though my resolution on closer look kinda stinks. 



Here's the one I made for my wife...



Personally, I kinda like the one Steve got shapewise, makes me think of the urchin ornaments perhaps. Can't really tell in pic of second ornament, but it's essentially the same shape, but inverted.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin

@TimR I was glad to pull you for my turner in the PM swap but I am even happier after seeing those ornaments. Well done!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Alan Sweet

@TimR ornament is great. And @steve bellinger 's picture shows it off well. 

For everyone else in the swap, " .. as the days dwindle down to a precious few... "

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## steve bellinger

Well as it's looking bad for our P.O. I had sent mine out to Tony over 10 days ago. In a pm I had asked him if he had gotten it yet. He hadn't, So I've started a new one for him yesterday. Hope they don't loose this one to. not finished with it yet, but will get it done and sent out on time.( I hope)
Tony just to let ya know IF it ever shows up then you will have 3 not just the new one I'm making.
BTW I'm gonna post a few pics just to show ya what I had sent.
Steve

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## steve bellinger

Well as it's looking bad for our P.O. I had sent mine out to Tony over 10 days ago. In a pm I had asked him if he had gotten it yet. He hadn't, So I've started a new one for him yesterday. Hope they don't loose this one to. not finished with it yet, but will get it done and sent out on time.( I hope)
Tony just to let ya know IF it ever shows up then you will have 3 not just the new one I'm making.
BTW I'm gonna post a few pics just to show ya what I had sent.
Steve
View attachment 63724

View attachment 63725

View attachment 63726

View attachment 63727


----------



## Tony

Steve, those are super cool! Did you scroll cut the wings by hand? Either way, dam impressive, would've loved to have them!


----------



## steve bellinger

Tony said:


> Steve, those are super cool! Did you scroll cut the wings by hand? Either way, dam impressive, would've loved to have them!


Tony what I did was turn a very shallow bowl then cut out what I wanted to save, then hand carved the rest.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alan Sweet

Just 2 weeks left before your ornament needs to be in the hands of your recipient. Thursday, November the 27th.

I know nag, nag, nag, ...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony

Well, came home from sitting at a craft show all day in the cold, drizzly weather to find a box in my mailbox from @steve bellinger. It took 15 days to get from Tennessee to Texas, but it finally came! Steve put up pictures already so I won't duplicate, but suffice to say pictures don't do them justice. I hope everybody is as happy with theirs as I am, (and my wife is!) . Thanks Steve!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Alan Sweet

BTW, .... here is how I randomized in Excel

First, enter names and a column of random numbers





Then entered a column to generate the names








Every time you click it, a new order is generated.


----------



## Alan Sweet

OK, 1 week left to get your ornament into the hands of the selected recipient. And don't forget to post a picture of the creation you received.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

I got my box from the post office but haven't had time to open it yet. It seems quite large and heavy for just an ornament though....... My creation will be going out on either Saturday or Monday so should make the deadline.


----------



## Alan Sweet

Last notification..

You should be sending your ornament by Monday to ensure that it gets there on or before Thursday.

and don't forget to display the ornament sent to you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NYWoodturner

Alan - Yours will leave Monday. At least I'm not the only straggler


----------



## GeauxGameCalls

Barry yours was suppose to go out yesterday but I had some finish difficultys so it will go out MondayMonday


----------



## Schroedc

Here is the ornament I received. Pictured don't do it justice. It's just amazing. My ornament going out to @DKMD is all packaged up and when the post office opens at noon will be on its way!

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Kevin

Tthat's really nice Colin who made that? (I'm too lazy to read the original post.)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Kevin said:


> Tthat's really nice Colin who made that? (I'm too lazy to read the original post.)


That would be a Barry Richardson original

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

Kevin said:


> Tthat's really nice Colin who made that? (I'm too lazy to read the original post.)



Yep. From Barry. It's amazing. Tons of pieces of wood and all fit tight. I worry a bit that my contribution isn't good enough but then again, I turn in a different style so.......


----------



## barry richardson

Thanks! full disclosure, I went through my box of spare parts and rejects, the bottom part is an upside down finial lid for a HF, The walnut part is an flared opening (upside down) for a segmented HF that I didn't use, put a few other spare parts in the middle and ureka, I did make the top piece with the eyelet for this event though

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony

Barry, no matter how you did it, it's a gorgeous piece!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## steve bellinger

Ok folks it's 11/26/14. Now I only see 3 ornaments posted. WHAT'S UP WITH THIS?


----------



## NYWoodturner

Mine is in transit. I think the Holiday is going to snag it. Alan will get it Friday or Saturday.


----------



## Alan Sweet

I sent mine to @GeauxGameCalls (Elliot) awhile back. He said he got it. He'll probably post it soon.


----------



## Tony

I sent mine to Greg awhile back. I don't blame him for not posting pics; he's being kind. My lathe died in the middle of making his ornament and I just don't have the money to replace it right now. I found very little on the internet I could do otherwise, so I built something that a talented 5 year old could do, stuffed a box with it and a bunch of pen blanks and shipped it off. I will finish it and send it to him at some point, but for for now I am just shamed. TA

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Schroedc

Mines been shipped.....


----------



## DKMD

Schroedc said:


> Mines been shipped.....


And received...Very cool! Thanks, Colin! The finish on this is spectacular.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## barry richardson

Just pulled yesterdays mail out of the box, This is from Elliot, It's a beauty, the kid's got talent!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

Is it too late for me to get in on this?


----------



## Tony

barry richardson said:


> It's a beauty, the kid's got talent!



Got that right! Nicely done Elliot!


----------



## GeauxGameCalls

Sure as long as it gets to me by today!



Kevin said:


> Is it too late for me to get in on this?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls

barry richardson said:


> Just pulled yesterdays mail out of the box, This is from Elliot, It's a beauty, the kid's got talent!
> View attachment 64957





Tony said:


> Got that right! Nicely done Elliot!



Thank you! I had a finish flaw and I didn't want to use that but after a drip from one of my calls landed on a finial I had no choice because you can't wipe that stuff off!


----------



## Tony

GeauxGameCalls said:


> Thank you! I had a finish flaw and I didn't want to use that but after a drip from one of my calls landed on a finial I had no choice because you can't wipe that stuff off!



Hopefully everybody's eyes are as bad as mine because I can't see a flaw!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls

Barry now that I look I forgot to put the hook  Can I send you a couple dollars on PP for you to put one on?


----------



## Alan Sweet

OK, the following people have NOT received or shown an ornament

3. @TimR
4. @Treecycle Hardwoods
6. @GeauxGameCalls
8. @NYWoodturner
10. @ButchC
11. @Alan Sweet

Two are in transit, to 4. @Treecycle Hardwoods and [URL='http://woodbarter.com/members/2121/']to 11. @Alan Sweet.[/URL]

That's four that need to be shown.


----------



## GeauxGameCalls

Taking mine again right now. Internet has been horrible and have had to go to town to post pics.


----------



## GeauxGameCalls

Sorry for the wait but as I said have been having internet problems. Anyway I received this beauty a while back and pictures don't do it justice! It is beautiful!

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## barry richardson

GeauxGameCalls said:


> Barry now that I look I forgot to put the hook  Can I send you a couple dollars on PP for you to put one on?


fugitaboutit I think I can handle that part Elliot...


----------



## GeauxGameCalls

barry richardson said:


> fugitaboutit I think I can handle that part Elliot...



Ok, I knew I forgot something!


----------



## Alan Sweet

GeauxGameCalls said:


> Sorry for the wait but as I said have been having internet problems. Anyway I received this beauty a while back and pictures don't do it justice! It is beautiful!



Is there suppose to be a picture here?


----------



## GeauxGameCalls

Alan Sweet said:


> Is there suppose to be a picture here?


Internet problems again


----------



## Alan Sweet

Don't you hate it when that happens


----------



## DKMD

I sent one to ButchC that looked something like one of these... Curly koa and golden wattle burl if I remember correctly. I know he received it, but he's been really busy with work.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 1


----------



## barry richardson

You've been a busy elf, Doc!


----------



## Alan Sweet

Well, Butch is going to get a nice ding-a-ling.


----------



## Alan Sweet

Mine arrived Thursday (or Friday). We had company and my wife had put the the package in the closet, "because too much was going on." But, here it is. I wish I knew how to turn squares like this. They are great.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc

Alan Sweet said:


> Mine arrived Thursday (or Friday). We had company and my wife had put the the package in the closet, "because too much was going on." But, here it is. I wish I knew how to turn squares like this. They are great.
> 
> View attachment 65131




Turning squares requires a 4 jaw chuck.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alan Sweet

And guess what ... an inside-outside ornament ... an ornament in a box 

actually a very, very nice ornament... from @NYWoodturner








Next activity... who can guess the wood in @NYWoodturner ornament?

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## SENC

Schroedc said:


> Turning squares requires a 4 jaw chuck.


and an indexing head and a router


----------



## Schroedc

SENC said:


> and an indexing head and a router



If you're doing it the easy way....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alan Sweet

When I made the ornament for Elliot, he almost did not get it. My wife said "It goes on our tree." I told her I could make another. "Oh, in that case make three more and you can give one away."

So.. they are different though..

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mrfish55

Terrific ornaments, hats off to all, kicking myself for not par taking in this trade.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

